# How not to powdercoat wheels...



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Alright, so my wheels which were powdercoated about one year ago and were on my Jeep. Then about 2 months ago I washed the truck after winter to discover how my wheels looked:


















Ouch, that's can't be right.

So went to see the powdercoater and he said he'd re-powdercoat them.

Picked the truck up yestarday and it was not what I expected...

I had a look at one side and the two wheels didn't look too overall, little corrosion around the valve stem which I could live with but didn't expect at all.

Powdercoater said, "yeah they look alright from a few feet away and they should hold up this time as I spent an age blasting them." Not exactly proud of his work then but I could have lived with the bit of corrosion round the valve stem.

Then I get home after going to the shops and see the true horror of the otherside.

Bad wheel at Front










Bad wheel at Rear










Powdercoat runs and little bubbles, crap application basically...










Close up of corrosion just powdercoated over



















Corrosion at rear










Sorry for the amount of pics, but just thought I'd give you the overall view.

Soul destroying, really is.

I am getting paint done on the car at a very good body shop and going to get try and go along for a quote this week and get their oppions on the rims. I'm thinking they could possibly fix and spray them or know someone who could.

Either way I need something done and I can't see the point in going back to the guy that's screwed these up.

Anyways, if nothing else this thread would've gave you a good laugh at how not to powdercoat a wheel. :lol:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

You should send them to that company that did the Shadow Chrome wheels on a BMW i saw on here. They strip the alloys right back and get rid of any corrosion. Not sure of the company name but im sure someone will remember it!

They charge a reasonable price too!


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

I think a blind guide dog could have done a better job !!

Hope you get them sorted


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

The corrosion is so excessive due to the fact they were originally chrome (perfect condition) but when he powdercoated them the first time he didn't properly remove all the coating so it has reacted leaving it like this.

You would think he would flatted out those bits though right?


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Google A1 wheels in Wolverhampton ! Rate very highly on some of the forums I visit !


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

not good,:doublesho would you like to name and shame, just to stop others being stuffed like you appear to have been!! did he charge you much??


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

give them to lepson's they will be better then new and you will never have a problem with them again mate


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats shocking mate not what you want from a company


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking at getting mine done eventually, thanks for opening my eyes!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

atl said:


> You should send them to that company that did the Shadow Chrome wheels on a BMW i saw on here. They strip the alloys right back and get rid of any corrosion. Not sure of the company name but im sure someone will remember it!
> 
> They charge a reasonable price too!


That would be Rimfurbish. 
Who did the Jeep's wheels?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Take them to a recommended company, too many cowboys in this game. Hope you get them sorted.

Alex


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

They should of been acid dipped to remove everything first.

Gather it was a cheap job?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Just googled rimfurbish, nice warranty :thumb:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

As Johnny said Rimfurbish!

They are the only people i would ever send rims to, from the thread i saw on here they look spot on! They are the only people in the country that refurb alloys in that way!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Cost me £430 to get them done. RM Coatings done them.

Companies site said they are 'powdercoating professionals' and deliver a high standard of work. Attitude I got was the guy didn't really give a toss he didn't prep them properly the first time and just sprayed the powdercoat over the top as it was somehow my problem. :lol:

I'm going to try and see if the bodyshop can do anything with them. Shipping wheels off is not an option, I threw the original set out and these are the only ones I have.

I would replace them all in an ideal world, but can't afford spending another £2k right now.


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

martyp said:


> Cost me £430 to get them done. RM Coatings done them.


Ouch, read the thread and was thinking you'd just found a guy to powdercoat them. £430 sounds like a (high) price for a full refurb/straighten jobby so am not suprised your a little miffed!

I've booked in with BA Wheels of Norwich (6 week waiting list). Can't afford the £170/corner for the diamond cut finish so going Anthracite/Black shadow and thats still £100 less than you paid.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

No refurb involved the wheels were perfect when I dropped them off.

Thought he refurb them the second time due to the corrosion though!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That was shocking sounds like the bloke never wants anymore business doing jobs like that.


----------



## oh detailing (Dec 29, 2010)

alloy rims should never ever be powder coated, the temprature it takes to bake powercoating weakins the structure of the alloy and makes them brittle!


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

oh detailing said:


> alloy rims should never ever be powder coated, the temprature it takes to bake powercoating weakins the structure of the alloy and makes them brittle!


Not neccessarily.

http://www.asa.org.uk/ASA-action/Adjudications/2006/7/Wheel-Services/CS_41489.aspx


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

oh detailing said:


> alloy rims should never ever be powder coated, the temprature it takes to bake powercoating weakins the structure of the alloy and makes them brittle!


Why is it so common place then?


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

best i have used is alloy art in southend theyve just done mine (although they only straightened one and dipped and blasted them) and welded all the curbing up for nothing

they powdercoat and the finish is like oe


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never heard anything good about them to be honest mate, when time comes to get the wheels done i will be dropping them off to Chameleon in Glasgow.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought that Powdercoating didnt run as its powder thats is then backed in a oven so it must be just spray paint. I would seriously kick off and demand a full refund and for them to pay for the wheels to be professionaly refurbed by a quality company, he they refuse then its Trading Standards and / or a good kicking.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That is shocking mate!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Hope you get it fixed..... if you want to send them away, you can always borrow my wheels to put on your Jeep...

:thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats bad! i don't know how he can sleep turning work out like that especially when they have already been returned good luck :thumb:


----------



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

Get a refund, that's just unacceptable.


----------

